

Thirty Meter Telescope to be built in Hawaii - edave
http://www.tmt.org/news/site-selection.htm

======
frossie
Sorry to be pedantic but the title is a bit misleading.

TMT has selected Hawaii as its preferred site. In order for it to be actually
built on Mauna Kea, it has to obtain a Conservation District Use permit, as
explained in the linked article. Due to Hawaii politics this isn't necessarily
a slum dunk, but I whole-heartedly wish them luck.

